# FINALLY saw Fight Club for the first time last night



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 20, 2009)

It was on Spike TV. I was never interested in seeing it until about fall of '07, since all I knew about it was what was shown in the trailers when it came out, and I thought it looked stupid. Then a friend told me it was her favourite movie, and described it to me in a bit more detail, and it actually sounded interesting...but I just never had an opportunity to check it out until last night.

Cool stuff, I'd like to watch it again, having had a little time to absorb it and read the Trivia section on IMDb. I'd probably notice some more details, too.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jun 20, 2009)

my girlfriend has a copy of this collecting dust in her room for like a year. We've never found the time to watch it. 

Is it definatly a worth while watch? I hear its pretty gory in parts


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 20, 2009)

It's a great movie, it just left so many questions unanswered in the end for me. I don't want to spoil the movie for you so I won't go into detail.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2009)

The movie is one of the best films ever made, honestly. The book is well worth a read too, helps you understand some of the film a bit better.


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2009)

The first rule of Fight Club is you dont ever talk about Fight Club.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never seen whatever it is you guys are talking about.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> The movie is one of the best films ever made, honestly. The book is well worth a read too, helps you understand some of the film a bit better.



 insane movie!


----------



## thebhef (Jun 20, 2009)

I just saw it for the first time about a month ago. It seemed like all my friends were shocked when they found out i'd never seen it, but none of them ever wanted to watch it.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 20, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> It's a great movie, it just left so many questions unanswered in the end for me. I don't want to spoil the movie for you so I won't go into detail.



Yeah, I was definitely left wondering about a few things, but the stuff on IMDb helped me understand some of it. There are still a few little details here and there that confused me, but that just gives me a reason to watch it again.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 20, 2009)

Probably the most amazing movie I've ever seen. I've watched it over 50 times (yeah...about that.) and there is so many secrets and hidden messages within it, and Im sure there is still more. Every time I watch it there is something new to figure out.

Amazin.


----------



## liquidcow (Jun 20, 2009)

Fight Club was at one point a very cool movie for everyone to go on and on about and so I got quite sick of it a while back, but I did like it the first couple of times I saw it. I read the book beforehand and they are about the same, although the endings are slightly different.

Funny thing happened at work a few weeks ago. We were talking about the worst movies we'd ever seen, and this woman chips in with Fight Club as the worst thing she'd ever seen. We were all quite surprised, and we asked her why, and she responded that it was nothing but a load of blokes fighting each other. At this point there was kind of an awkard pause as we realised that she almost certainly hadn't ever seen the film and was just pretending she had. We suggested she give it another go... by which we meant actually watch it.

Also the cinema I used to work at showed it when it first came out, but had to pull it after just a week, which I later found was because literally no one was coming to see it. The trailers (and to some extent the title) totally misrepresented it, so I believe it performed very poorly at the box office, but later did very well on video through word of mouth etc.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 20, 2009)

Jason said:


> The first rule of Fight Club is you dont ever talk about Fight Club.



The second rule of Fight Club is YOU DON'T FUCKING TALK ABOUT FIGHT CLUB!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 20, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> Fight Club was at one point a very cool movie for everyone to go on and on about and so I got quite sick of it a while back, but I did like it the first couple of times I saw it. I read the book beforehand and they are about the same, although the endings are slightly different.
> 
> Funny thing happened at work a few weeks ago. We were talking about the worst movies we'd ever seen, and this woman chips in with Fight Club as the worst thing she'd ever seen. We were all quite surprised, and we asked her why, and she responded that it was nothing but a load of blokes fighting each other. At this point there was kind of an awkard pause as we realised that she almost certainly hadn't ever seen the film and was just pretending she had. We suggested she give it another go... by which we meant actually watch it.
> 
> Also the cinema I used to work at showed it when it first came out, but had to pull it after just a week, which I later found was because literally no one was coming to see it. The trailers (and to some extent the title) totally misrepresented it, so I believe it performed very poorly at the box office, but later did very well on video through word of mouth etc.



Yep, that's exactly why I was never interested in seeing it until my friend described it to me (without revealing the ending, of course).


----------



## yingmin (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought this movie was horribly over-rated. I might have enjoyed it more if I'd seen it before it became entrenched in the public consciousness and everyone kept telling me "omg u have to see this best movie EVARZ".


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> I've never seen whatever it is you guys are talking about.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2009)

> We are the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no great war, no great depression. Our great war is a spiritual war. Our great depression is our lives. We've all been raised by television to believe that we'd be millionaires and movie gods and rock stars &#8211; but we won't. And we're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed-off.





> We're a generation of men raised by women, and I'm wondering if another woman is really what we need.


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 22, 2009)

Great film, the book is even better as is often the case I highly recomend both but I was put off initially by the name of the film as I thought it was going to be another testosterone filled action film but instead it's wonderfly cynical and subversive (more suprising concidering its a hollywood film from a major studio) , it gets regular spins in the 'ol DVD player it's so good.


----------



## Variant (Jun 25, 2009)

It was a lot better than I thought it was going to be, a lot worse than it was hyped up to be.


----------



## DavyH (Jun 25, 2009)

Fight Club and American Psycho have to be the two most subversive films released by Hollywood studios.

If you've only seen them once, watch again.


----------



## Gilbucci (Jun 28, 2009)

The movie is definitely one of the greatest I've ever watched and the book is one of my absolute favorites. I honestly didn't get the movie the first time around, because I was expecting something else. Little did I know there was MUCH, MUCH more to it than fighting, haha. Then, after watching it a million times and reading the book, I have a much better understanding


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 1, 2009)

FC is an awesome movie! I notice new things every time I watch it.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 1, 2009)

I thought it was overrated too. It's good if you're into that sort of thing, but "best movie ever" ought be reserved for something with a more broad appeal IMO.


----------

